# Soap In Hotmud?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you use soap in Hotmud, without adverse affects?

I've become a big fan of doing it with drying type compounds.

Thanks

Delta


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Why would you? I think that would/could be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Does paint stick to soap?

I know a few guys who like soap in their mud that helps slide the trowel.... I say leave out the soap and eat more Wheaties...jmho


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

x2....what's the benefit? Bubble trouble in your hot mud? Mix it more, maybe.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You can put soap in it. It doesn't really make it better to work with, IMO, so I don't do it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> You can put soap in it. It doesn't really make it better to work with, IMO, so I don't do it.


So if I asked the hot mud company they would have the suggested amount of soap that is acceptable?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I do mix a bit of Ivory dish soap in my mud for the hopper gun.Seems to make it shoot better.Never tried it in hot mud and probably never will.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I do mix a bit of Ivory dish soap in my mud for the hopper gun.Seems to make it shoot better.Never tried it in hot mud and probably never will.


Didn't Palmolive have an ad for this? "Softens your hands while you do the mudding.." or something like that? Madge was soaking somebody's fingers in the stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> So if I asked the hot mud company they would have the suggested amount of soap that is acceptable?


They don't recommend soap at all in any compound.


----------



## jerrymo (Aug 29, 2015)

The reasoning for using soap in any drywall mud, more widely used in hot mud is that it is suppose to fluff when used and sand down easier, it will weaken the mud if to much is used.
Also back in the day We use to put liquid soap in plaster mud just to help it slide better. that's if we didn't have any block cement to add to the plaster. block cement has lime that's what helps it slide and manage easier then just common cement and sand. I hope this helps


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe in 45 or 90. But I still think it may have an adverse effect. 

Somebody try it and let us know. :whistling

I'm not working right now. So I can't do it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Maybe in 45 or 90. But I still think it may have an adverse effect.
> 
> Somebody try it and let us know. :whistling
> 
> I'm not working right now. So I can't do it.


I didn't see an adverse effect, but I was using eggshell paint. Could be different flashing with a different sheen, but it didn't do anything for me, so I didn't go any further. The mud held up fine, though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would never change the chemical ingredients of any material because I thought it might make it easier to apply, without the R&D that is done by professionals. Makes no sense, and it's not my place to experiment on anyone's home. To say "yeah I tried it, it's fine". Isn't the due diligence it deserves. Or at least the customer deserves. 

It's one thing to try different approaches because other approaches have failed. It's another to do things not tested, just to make it a little easier to apply. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I would never change the chemical ingredients of any material because I thought it might make it easier to apply, without the R&D that is done by professionals. Makes no sense, and it's not my place to experiment on anyone's home. To say "yeah I tried it, it's fine". Isn't the due diligence it deserves. Or at least the customer deserves.
> 
> It's one thing to try different approaches because other approaches have failed. It's another to do things not tested, just to make it a little easier to apply. But hey, that's just me.


I'm guessing there is about 2000 years of plaster development that wasn't done your way, maybe more.

Getting a paint ready finish on Durabond is a problem - if dish washing liquid solved that problem without causing a worse one, I'd be using it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I'm guessing there is about 2000 years of plaster development that wasn't done your way, maybe more.
> 
> Getting a paint ready finish on Durabond is a problem - if dish washing liquid solved that problem without causing a worse one, I'd be using it.


2000 years of plaster development then you should be able to show me one that includes palmolive. 

By the way a piss coat of topping over that Durabond is probably a better answer.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

One recommendation I would give before adding dish soap  is add a little all purpose to your hot mud. You can adjust the dry number to accomodate it some. Or mix it with milky water to counter the dry time.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

everyone's a chemist now... 

leave the chit alone, and apply it as intended by the manufacturer...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> 2000 years of plaster development then you should be able to show me one that includes palmolive.
> 
> By the way a piss coat of topping over that Durabond is probably a better answer.


Dish soap is commonly used as a plaster release agent - the durabond won't stick to anything as well with it in it, and won't stick to its self as well either. It isn't really noticeable at 1 TSP per full 14" pan.

A piss coat is practical, but it's an added step, so it's a complexity with no added value - Durabond can be applied so it's paint ready. It's relatively common around here.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

my father was a drywall contractor for 37 years. It's the only other trade I can make journey wages in. I can run the gun on multiple homes per day at peice price. At this time I have two brothers, three brother in laws (two are ex bil) three nephews all licensed drywall contractors in this state that never needed to add soap to their mud, regardless of the paint. That's probably 150 years of experience. But hey what do I know. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Dish soap is commonly used as a plaster release agent - the durabond won't stick to anything as well with it in it, and won't stick to* its self* as well either. It isn't really noticeable at 1 TSP per full 14" pan.
> 
> A piss coat is practical, but it's an added step, so it's a complexity with no added value - Durabond can be applied so it's paint ready. It's relatively common around here.


there is no such word as "its self" :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, at least the second or third time in six years.


That's good control ! I'm weak ! :whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Meaning add a little to some real AP to see how it works.:thumbsup:


oh! 



Add about two scoops of L/W To a full bucket of A/P and it will help cut the pocks down but will make the mix very gummy ..Much like adding soap. There's not much difference between the two mixtures that I've noticed. Both seem to be gummy and harder to spread. But both mixtures will help to cut the pocks out. 

Also...The L/W Isn't grainy . When doing onion skins It leaves hardly no scratches . That's about the only use I've found for It. Level five on the fields only. And adding It to The A/P For doing onion skins .


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've heard of the practice, but never tried it. I (we) use hot mud exclusively other than skimming. Work in a major hospital where rooms need to be turned quick. Proform 5 and 20 mix up nice and I can't really see the need to add soap. Just pull a skim coat with plus 3 at the end and it sands nice and easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jdub2083 said:


> I've heard of the practice, but never tried it. I (we) use hot mud exclusively other than skimming. Work in a major hospital where rooms need to be turned quick. Proform 5 and 20 mix up nice and I can't really see the need to add soap. Just pull a skim coat with plus 3 at the end and it sands nice and easy. :thumbsup:


Hot mud done correctly only needs a piss coat of topping, which drys quickly. Imo.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Hot mud done correctly only needs a piss coat of topping, which drys quickly. Imo.


I agree. Pulled tight, bucket mud dries just as fast and looks much better than paint over durabond imo. Throw a blower on it and in a few minutes you're sanding.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with previous, I hot mud everything but the top coat. Top skim coat is really only to fill pin holes and very minor imperfections. It is usually nearly dry by the time knives, pans, hawk board and buckets are clean. Especially with a fan blowing on it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

blacktop said:


> oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onion skins?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> Onion skins?


Yes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Yes.


I think he's asking what an onion skin is...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> Onion skins?





hdavis said:


> I think he's asking what an onion skin is...


Onion skin/piss coat 

I 1st coated that butt 12'' on both sides of tape . Then 2nd coated 12'' down the middle and on each end ll then lll . After that cross stripped with an onion skin then down stripped with another onion skin. 4 coats 2 heavy coats 2 onion skins .

Very little sanding involved . Just a little buff on the edges with a sponge pad . Saves me from having to cover the whole H/Os home with plastic. 
I could have piss coated the whole wall and not sanded at all.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Onion skin/piss coat
> 
> I 1st coated that butt 12'' on both sides of tape . Then 2nd coated 12'' down the middle and on each end ll then lll . After that cross stripped with an onion skin then down stripped with another onion skin. 4 coats 2 heavy coats 2 onion skins .
> 
> ...



Oh, you are going all "level 5" on us now!!!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Learn something new every day on CT - I thought the soap was just to make it easier to clean the knives up afterwards:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh, you are going all "level 5" on us now!!!


The H/O hung the rock himself . It could of used a level 8 or 9 !!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> The H/O hung the rock himself . It could of used a level 8 or 9 !!


A reminder of what 7 looks like, with Pink Floyd Finish from "back in the day"


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> A reminder of what 7 looks like, with Pink Floyd Finish from "back in the day"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOzxhRJXmvs


:laughing:.....I had a certainteed rep sent out to that house. I gave that guy hell! And he just blew smoke up my ass while smiling . Certainteed wallboard was trash since day one!! And ain't nothing changed.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> :laughing:.....I had a certainteed rep sent out to that house. I gave that guy hell! And he just blew smoke up my ass while smiling . Certainteed wallboard was trash since day one!! And ain't nothing changed.


I only know of the vid link, because it was from a thread a couple years back. You were getting the razzberrys, because you questioned wtf is level 5, and "this is how I piss coat", and I knew - just KNEW you and your woodsy ways were going to just blow the asshats outta the water - and you did!:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/level-5-misconceptions-141603/index3/#post1885522

And after that, there was silence. Still makes me laugh!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I only know of the vid link, because it was from a thread a couple years back. You were getting the razzberrys, because you questioned wtf is level 5, and "this is how I piss coat", and I knew - just KNEW you and your woodsy ways were going to just blow the asshats outta the water - and you did!:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/level-5-misconceptions-141603/index3/#post1885522
> 
> And after that, there was silence. Still makes me laugh!


That was a good one.:thumbup:


----------

